# After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation?



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

hi!
well i was wondering if its possible to install it now..after removing my standard radio cd unit...ofc.
Are they allowed to do this at my vw service..? Do they even sell it actually, on its own?
or should i find an independent technician?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Frostmage. It's been reported a while ago in this forum that this has already been done successfully. However in that case I think it was a replacement of the previous nav unit. If you car was not NAV equiped from the factory you make not have the GPS antennas required to make this work


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Check this thread over at the tdiclub. One owner installed it in his A5 Jetta http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...NS510


----------



## matthew121170 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

This shows the RNS-510 to be a touchscreen, however, in another thread, it says the the NAV system in the EOS is not touch screen. I'm assuming that the RNS-510 is not the "default" install system in the Eos?
edit: Love google, answered my own question. Sorry bout that!








_Modified by matthew121170 at 9:10 AM 2-19-2008_


_Modified by matthew121170 at 9:18 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (matthew121170)*

For what its worth, the RNS510 is supposed to be available in the USA for the 09 model year.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

no no navigation unit..just the ordinary cd radio unit...btw my Eos is a Dec 2006 Greek model for what is worth


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (frostmage)*

Yes it's possible. I'm looking for a RNS510 and found one in Holland. For 1399,- (new). It's no VW dealer. They are to expensive at the dealer (2199,-)


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation? (frostmage)*

I think this is the head unit that frostmage is talking about (non-nav version of RNS-510):








For reference, this is the RNS-510, as seen in my R32:


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation? (Pelican18TQA4)*

Did the R32 come with the 510 or did you fit it afterwards. If so where did you get S/W for the US from. Do you have IPOD integration, if so how effective is it.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (frostmage)*

As far as I know, the RNS510 Navi can be fitted afterwards, even if you don’t already have a navigation unit. The RNS510 comes with a little GPS antenna in the package (like a mini pc mouse), that can be installed in the dash or on the windshield.
Yasou Yanni!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Did the R32 come with the 510 or did you fit it afterwards. If so where did you get S/W for the US from. Do you have IPOD integration, if so how effective is it. 

My car was non-nav from the factory. I added the RNS a couple weeks ago. For more info on how to get a U.S. one, contact FLYTDIGUY on vwnavi.com I don't have the iPod adapter, but it functions the same as with any other U.S. head unit; i.e. the head unit sees it as a CD changer so no artist/album/track info.

_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_As far as I know, the RNS510 Navi can be fitted afterwards, even if you don’t already have a navigation unit. The RNS510 comes with a little GPS antenna in the package (like a mini pc mouse), that can be installed in the dash or on the windshield.
Yasou Yanni!


Correct.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Speedster356)*








yasou foti.. yeap this is the one im talkin about...so u say that it can b installed afterwards... and that u can buy it from a vw service...thats great news








bjiorngra where did u get it from that cheap?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (frostmage)*

No, there is a new *RCD510*. 
This looks the same as the RNS510 but has *no* Navigation function! The RNS has 8 buttons and the RCD has 6 buttons and includes a 6 discs changer! 
I saw a price of 411,- Euro's on a Belgium Car site, between the specs of a Tiguan.
Here you see the RCD510:
http://www.caraudiovideo.com/i...4/57/ 
http://www.golf5forum.fr/index.php?topic=5672.0 
Here the difference between RCD and RNS
http://www.touranpassion.com/forum/ftopic7932.php 
It's a Blaupunkt unit.
Greetz,
Bjorn


_Modified by bjorngra at 4:58 AM 2-23-2008_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

Yep, that's the same head unit I posted a pic of above.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Yes Pelican, you're right. I didn't read it good. Does anybody know when we can expect it? It looks nice and it's less expensive than the RNS510. I Have A TomTom One XL and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Abrincks (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

what system did you use to connect your ipod?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Abrincks)*

The RNS-510 is a Siemens VDO unit. Here I found the RCD-510 in the German VW OnlineShop. But it's only deliverable for the Tiguan for 919,- Euro's. But I think that's the same formfactor as the Eos en Golf dashbord.
https://www.volkswagen-zubehoe...24776 


_Modified by bjorngra at 5:52 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## Naokuphilip (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

I have a question about RNS 510 navigation. I am shipping my vehicle over sea and I would like to change the US map to the foreign map. Does anyone know how to change it?


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Naokuphilip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naokuphilip* »_I have a question about RNS 510 navigation. I am shipping my vehicle over sea and I would like to change the US map to the foreign map. Does anyone know how to change it?

If you have a US spec RNS-510 (or MFD2 Navi), you would need to switch it to a Euro spec RNS-510 unit as the two have completely different and incompatible firmware. And of course get a copy of the Euro map disc (I have one if you are interested).
The swap is plug and play but will need some VAG-COM coding.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation? (frostmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostmage* »_well i was wondering if its possible to install it now..after removing my standard radio cd unit...ofc.

You mean like this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43120
RCD = Radio with CD while RNS = Radio Navigation System

_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_It's a Blaupunkt unit.

Nope, the RNS510 is from Siemens/VDO and the RCD310/RCD510 is from Technisat.

_Quote, originally posted by *FLYTDIGUY* »_The swap is plug and play but will need some VAG-COM coding.

Except eventually the 2nd FM antenna retrofit, yes.


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation? (Pelican18TQA4)*

Do you happen to have some detailed instructions that you might be able to share? I just bought an R32 non-nav and I am going to purchase a RNS-510 and install it in the next few weeks. Any info that you have would make the job much easier. BTW I am a layperson as far as VW goes but I do happen to have a VAGCOM cable so that I do have covered.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: After sale install of the Eos MFD3 RNS510 Navigation? (cbpagent)*

This will help.... But as was stated elsewhere I had the MFD2
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4207134


----------

